# Netflix - New Problem



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a Premiere 4 with the 20.3.1 update (I will have to double check, but I believe so because I see MLB.TV is an app option now). For the past week I have had trouble Netflix. Up until that point, absolutely no problems with the app.

I will start streaming a movie or TV episode and the pause/play/up buttons do not do anything. The content will play fine, but when it is over I just get a black screen and I have to press the Tivo button to get back to the Tivo Menu. If I go back into Netflix, it loads and I can play content but the same issues happen. I have to reset the Tivo in order for Netflix to work properly again.

Has anyone else seen this issue?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Yup I'm seeing this exact issue on both my Premiere 4 and Premiere on 20.3.1. It usually happens halfway through a show either a half hour or one hour or longer. Also noticed that the subtitles freeze up during this time as well which can get annoying. I always end up having to "bail out" by using either the TiVo button, Live TV button, or Clear button, then go back into the app and pick up where I left off.


----------



## SeaFractor (Apr 16, 2013)

If it doesn't lock up, I also have the problem of not being able to select other episodes.

If I push the Tivo button and return home, I can go back into NetFlix and watch the next episode, but the load times make this a poor work around.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Tivo is currently having problems with their servers! There another thread about this in the tivo help! thread .


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

celtic pride said:


> Tivo is currently having problems with their servers! There another thread about this in the tivo help! thread .


Netflix is also down on all platforms as well.


----------



## bobharp (Jan 17, 2003)

An people wonder why I am leery of the 'cloud'. There has been a total lack of transparency about this outage. The Netflix twitter https://twitter.com/netflixfeed has been silent for 14 hours at the time of this post.

I wonder if the TiVo and Netflix issue are related?

If anyone else can dig up some news please post it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bobharp said:


> An people wonder why I am leery of the 'cloud'. There has been a total lack of transparency about this outage. The Netflix twitter https://twitter.com/netflixfeed has been silent for 14 hours at the time of this post.
> 
> I wonder if the TiVo and Netflix issue are related?
> 
> If anyone else can dig up some news please post it.


https://twitter.com/Netflixhelps


> Hi all- The issues reported earlier have been fixed. Our apologies - and thank you for your patience.


----------



## bobharp (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks moyekj. I'd still love to know more. Maybe they were stripping out all the PRISM sniffing TAPs.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

celtic pride said:


> Tivo is currently having problems with their servers! There another thread about this in the tivo help! thread .


Separate issue though since the issue we've been experiencing started as far as I know after the 20.3.1 rollout.


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

JWhites said:


> Separate issue though since the issue we've been experiencing started as far as I know after the 20.3.1 rollout.


Yes, issue started after the rollout and has continued after the Tivo/Netflix this past weekend. Last night I had something on pause and Netflix stopped responding. Play, Pause, Up button..none of those did anything. I had to use the Tivo button to escape.

EDIT: I just talked to Tivo Support in a chat and the agent said this, "Matthew: That is a strange issue that has been an issue with some customers after the download. 
Matthew: We are currently researching the issue in hopes of releasing a patch update to resolve any new bug issues. 
Matthew: What you may want to try is unchecking Netflix in the Video Provider Listing in Channel Settings. Force a manual connection, and then recheck and try streaming from Netflix once more."

I will try that later on. At least they know about the issue.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm having exactly the same problem.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

beeman65 said:


> Yes, issue started after the rollout and has continued after the Tivo/Netflix this past weekend. Last night I had something on pause and Netflix stopped responding. Play, Pause, Up button..none of those did anything. I had to use the Tivo button to escape.
> 
> EDIT: I just talked to Tivo Support in a chat and the agent said this, "Matthew: That is a strange issue that has been an issue with some customers after the download.
> Matthew: We are currently researching the issue in hopes of releasing a patch update to resolve any new bug issues.
> ...


I had the exact same condition/problem yesterday.
Daughter left netflix paused for hours.. (luckily she shut off the TV) when we came back netflix came out of pause with the play, but then nothing worked.... except Tivo button... ( long wait for the app to shut down ).

The "fix" that they suggested is the standard song and dance for app/video provider problems. The next fix will be to unplug the tivo and wait for 30 seconds....


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

JWhites said:


> Yup I'm seeing this exact issue on both my Premiere 4 and Premiere on 20.3.1. It usually happens halfway through a show either a half hour or one hour or longer. Also noticed that the subtitles freeze up during this time as well which can get annoying. I always end up having to "bail out" by using either the TiVo button, Live TV button, or Clear button, then go back into the app and pick up where I left off.


Seen this before and had the exact same issue last night June 17th.
Subtitles freeze. All controls freeze.
Even Clear does not get me out.

As a control I've switched to Netflix on my PS3 with universal remote, no problem. So it's a TiVo device or server problem.

Please fix as Netflix is unusable on TiVo.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Not having any netflix issues here... Been watching kid shows for 3-4 hours straight in the morning


----------



## tom gonzalez (Oct 6, 2003)

I had a similar problem last night, Netflix video playing OK press pause, wait 10 seconds for video to pause, press play wait 10 seconds to play. Press TiVo button and black screen followed be reboot.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

philw1776 said:


> Seen this before and had the exact same issue last night June 17th.
> Subtitles freeze. All controls freeze.
> Even Clear does not get me out.
> 
> ...


Yeah I always used my ps3 for Netflix but with the amount of Netflix I use I was afraid of burning it out or wearing it out since it runs so hot and I figured I'd just use something that is already on (the TiVo). Then these issues started. The Bluetooth remote control for the ps3 is so responsive.


----------



## timon0x31 (Dec 26, 2010)

TiVo admits there is a problem but give no timeline to get it fixed. Once they knew they had a problem they should have rolled back the newly released version rather than make everyone suffer till they get it fixed.

Tomorrow I'm demanding either they either roll mine back to the last revision or compensate me for it not working until it does. I'm not paying a full monthly fee when it's not working correctly. I don't think this is too much to ask.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

timon0x31 said:


> TiVo admits there is a problem but give no timeline to get it fixed. Once they knew they had a problem they should have rolled back the newly released version rather than make everyone suffer till they get it fixed.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm demanding either they either roll mine back to the last revision or compensate me for it not working until it does. I'm not paying a full monthly fee when it's not working correctly. I don't think this is too much to ask.


Good luck with that. I asked for the exact same thing last month and they told me the only thing they can offer is to do an exchange of your box with no promise that that box won't download the new software as well either at the setup phase or any point afterwards.  I told them that there was no point in me paying for a service that isn't working correctly and that the company seems to have no plan on fixing anytime soon. They told me that I'm welcome to cancel my service however I would be charged for the rest of my subscription, which ends in April 2014. They told me I could either do an advanced exchange which would be for them to send me a new TiVo and put a charge on my credit card for the price of a new unit, send them the "broken" unit and then they'd release the charge when they received it. Or I could send them the "broken" unit first and once they received it, they'd send a new one and the whole process would take about two weeks. Two weeks of no TiVo which I'd still be paying for and again no promise the box wouldn't download the buggy software upon setup anyway.


----------



## ImFeklhr (Jan 20, 2009)

I am experiencing this problem still as of 6/25/13. 
Frozen subtitles (which also appeared when this problem did; I never used subtitles before ever)
Can't pause.
Black screen when program is finished. 

Luckily Tivo button is working to get me out, so I don't need to do a full restart, but this is getting annoying and fast.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm having the same problem. Has TiVo provided any updates?


----------



## jzdoc (Jun 29, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck fixing this problem yet? Both my boxes have it intermittently. It seems somewhat negated by performing some action midshow then the controls are often still on-line at the end, but I often have problems either way..then other times all is well.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

DJQuad said:


> I'm having the same problem. Has TiVo provided any updates?


TiVo emailed me that they opened a trouble ticket on this problem


----------



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm having this issue too. Luckily my TV also has Netflix so I've been just using that until Tivo/Netflix get this fixed.

DM


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> TiVo emailed me that they opened a trouble ticket on this problem


Cool. Please let us know what they say


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

Kinda the same problem, but the Premiere froze, then rebooted itself.
And Netflix had been looking OK (with the 1080p thing).


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been afflicted with the same problems others have reported here, on all four Premiere (TCD746320) 2-tuner models.

I only know, because I checked. I'd given up on using TiVo for any online streaming services long ago, and have enjoyed it on both multiple Roku 2 XS devices, and WD TV Live products (the latter being the most advanced, and fastest to load/navigate/start playing).

I do check, after every update, if anything has changed, and/or improved, on my TiVos.

I consider using Netflix, Hulu Plus, and the other streaming services, cruel and unusual punishment, compared to how much better the experience is on ANY non-TiVo device, which has the same apps built-in to them.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't use Hulu as far as streaming but for me the other streaming services have been fine. I use the YouTube app heavily and haven't had many issues, especially since they updated their app (which improved it GREATLY).

I wouldn't call using Netflix cruel and unusual punishment, but aside from from your dramatic description, it's definitely an inconvenience to restart the app periodically.

Each streaming service builds their own app for various devices like TiVo, Xbox, Smart TVs, etc. They aren't the same apps as you mentioned.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

DJQuad said:


> I don't use Hulu as far as streaming but for me the other streaming services have been fine. I use the YouTube app heavily and haven't had many issues, especially since they updated their app (which improved it GREATLY).
> 
> I wouldn't call using Netflix cruel and unusual punishment, but aside from from your dramatic description, it's definitely an inconvenience to restart the app periodically.
> 
> Each streaming service builds their own app for various devices like TiVo, Xbox, Smart TVs, etc. They aren't the same apps as you mentioned.


Should I find myself with ONLY TiVo to use, as it is the slowest & worst of any device I have, or have had, which can stream, in my experience, and the opinion I am entitled to have, and chose to share, "cruel and unusual punishment" is very accurate, in my experience/opinion.

You are wrong about one very big thing. The stand-alone (but FULLY DLNA compliant) WD TV Live line of products uses the SAME Netflix & Hulu Plus interfaces as the Premiere. There may still exist the matter of TiVo having to stream a different "asset" (technical name for the image file on the Netflix servers, required for TiVo to play Netflix titles), but I'm not sure if this has changed, since the big Netflix interface overhaul, long ago.

Unless you have actually used a WD TV Live product, you really can't state your opinion, as fact. Theories, opinions, and guesses, are great, just as long as you don't try to present them as facts.

I do agree that the implementations found in things like TVs, DVD/BD players, and Roku devices are all different. I'd still take any one of them, that I have tried, or owned, over using TiVo. WD TV products are the cream of the crop, and don't customize and/or cripple the interface, like other products do.

Have you, in fact, used a current hardware/firmware/software WD TV Live product, to add any weight, or a factual basis for lumping it in, with all these brand-customized products on the market, or did you just assume/guess it deserved to be lumped in with them?


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> I do agree that the implementations found in things like TVs, DVD/BD players, and Roku devices are all different.


This was my entire point... Thanks for making it. lol


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

DJQuad said:


> This was my entire point... Thanks for making it. lol


I do not concede defeat. You chose to focus on one line, ignore, or gloss over the rest, and I made my point, as well... Thanks for that. lol


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

I didn't realize this was a battle and it meant that much to you not to concede defeat.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

DJQuad said:


> I didn't realize this was a battle and it meant that much to you not to concede defeat.


It's not, and doesn't mean anything, personally. It was just tongue-in-cheek. I guess I could have been clearer on that. I'm not fighting a battle, or war, and am not out to make any enemies (or any more than I may have already).


----------



## MaxH42 (Apr 8, 2009)

timon0x31 said:


> TiVo admits there is a problem but give no timeline to get it fixed. Once they knew they had a problem they should have rolled back the newly released version rather than make everyone suffer till they get it fixed.


That's better than what I got -- now they won't even admit that it's a problem. First they told me I had to reboot the TiVo and my router (which I had already done, the TiVo during troubleshooting this issue, the router for other reasons), then when I protested that this was a known problem and the app needed to be updated, I got assigned more bogus "troubleshooting":



> We do not support the TiVo forums as well as it's information is not officially condoned. The TiVo device and it's applications may receive future updates however there are no known updates at this point in time. We would, however, recommend continued troubleshooting to help resolve your issue as possible! If you have complete the troubleshooting below we would recommend unlinking and re-linking Netflix as is found here:
> 
> Answer Title: Netflix account connectivity troubleshooting steps
> Answer Link: (unable to post)


----------



## MaxH42 (Apr 8, 2009)

Now they have locked my ticket and marked it "Solved".


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

TiVo has a bad habit of doing that when they have no idea how to fix it. They think providing an answer about an issue that clearly doesn't work is good enough to be "resolved".

Typically their support is great, unless the reps run into a problem they can't fix with their ABC script.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

beeman65 said:


> I have a Premiere 4 with the 20.3.1 update (I will have to double check, but I believe so because I see MLB.TV is an app option now). For the past week I have had trouble Netflix. Up until that point, absolutely no problems with the app.
> 
> I will start streaming a movie or TV episode and the pause/play/up buttons do not do anything. The content will play fine, but when it is over I just get a black screen and I have to press the Tivo button to get back to the Tivo Menu. If I go back into Netflix, it loads and I can play content but the same issues happen. I have to reset the Tivo in order for Netflix to work properly again.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this issue?


Same issue here on my Premiere XL.


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

Any solution to Netflix streaming defaulting to subtitles on?
Each viewing or episode requires subtitles to be set to off!,


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

i've been running into this problem with Netflix - unresponsive remote commands to pause, ff, rew etc. Only hitting menu or live tv gets me out. It's also on a 2 tuner Premiere. Happened again to me last night.

sigh.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

davemcs said:


> Any solution to Netflix streaming defaulting to subtitles on?
> Each viewing or episode requires subtitles to be set to off!,


That's an unrelated problem, but try deleting and re-adding the Netflix app.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

milo99 said:


> i've been running into this problem with Netflix - unresponsive remote commands to pause, ff, rew etc. Only hitting menu or live tv gets me out. It's also on a 2 tuner Premiere. Happened again to me last night.
> 
> sigh.


It's a problem with the new Netflix app and should be fixed "Soon" (tm)


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

happened again to me tonight. Could not pause. Had to leave the room and just missed part of a show.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

If you haven't yet reported this to TiVo, they are requesting that you do so...

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11114322#e11114322



> TiVo Customer's,
> 
> We are aware of the issue with Closed Captioning and loss of Trickplay during Netflix playback, currently we are investigating this issue and in order to speed up the investigation please send a Private Message to myself with your TiVo Service Number and the title of this thread. You can also report your experience to our Support team through any one of the following forms of communication:
> Customer Support Line at 877-367-8486
> ...


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

it's not loss of trickplay, it's loss of all controls.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

b_scott said:


> it's not loss of trickplay, it's loss of all controls.


I had this happen once and Live TV dumped me out of netflix


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah, you can do that. That's it though. You can't pause or do anything else. You don't have to reboot but your Netflix experience is over.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

b_scott said:


> yeah, you can do that. That's it though. You can't pause or do anything else. You don't have to reboot but your Netflix experience is over.


lol i wouldnt call netflix an experiance


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Tivo's Netflix went from best to worst the past few years. And that's mostly Netflix's fault I'm sure. Serving up a new piece of software every single time you load it (except on Xbox) is ridiculous.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

b_scott said:


> Tivo's Netflix went from best to worst the past few years. And that's mostly Netflix's fault I'm sure.


Netflix developed the app. TiVo accepted it along with the bugs on their platform. Both are to blame IMO.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

compnurd said:


> lol i wouldnt call netflix an experiance


EDIT/ADD: Sorry, I didn't realize I had already posted nearly all of the following, on this thread. /END

On any current, or prior, model of TiVo, neither would I. I always call it "cruel and unusual punishment", when comparing it to Netflix on the WDTV Live product line (which uses exactly the same UI), or even on a Roku 2 (which uses a much more limited interface, but with text/tiles/menus actually big enough to read, even with the worst eyesight). The same goes for Hulu Plus, when it comes to WDTV products using the same UI, but blazingly faster, and RoKu 2 products having a limited app, but again, so much faster than TiVo.

The subtitles issues exist when using the WDTV products, but the navigation and speed are so robust they lower the "I fracking give up!!!" experience of TiVo. Going in and out of the app are instant, while even a full reboot, is quick (and won't cause issues with recordings, since it isn't a DVR/TiVo).

I'm not here to badmouth TiVo. If that was my only intent, I'd claim the issue(s) only existed on TiVo.

I know some people feel that since TiVo was sold as a Netflix/Hulu/Other Streaming Content box, besides a DVR, that they should be able to use all that and it should work well. Some, I suspect, even have alternate devices they could just switch the TV input over to, but just won't do it. I used to be that way. I finally saw how counterintuitive/counterproductive that was. My Home Entertainment devices are not supposed to cause more frustration, than enjoyment/entertainment. TiVo doesn't cut it for that, for me.

I do still try TiVo's implementations when updates roll, but I can never keep at it for long, knowing that pressing the input button can take me away from all the frustrations (or 99% of them).


----------



## Athertonuser66 (Jul 20, 2013)

On my Premiere XL the closed captions in Netflix are now freezing up with almost every showing. The latest example was watching all 13 episodes of the new "Orange is the New Black" series. Closed captions would freeze within ten minutes of beginning viewing; the Tivo handset buttons were ineffective (ie, wouldn't respond to any command) while "in" the viewing screen; the only solution was to reboot (through the Tivo home button), which I had to do at least 3-4 times during each viewing. The Tivo rep said that this is not a Netflix problem; it's a "well known" (within Tivo) bug which was in the most recent Tivo software rev. He said they're working to fix it. He could give no ETA for the fix, and acknowledged that Tivo's help pages & FAQs on Netflix do not mention this. I'm a long time Tivo user, and love the interface. But to have no open acknowledgement of this issue or a timeline for its solution shows a disregard for Tivo's customer base.


----------



## kidvicious1973 (Nov 19, 2010)

Tonight I tried both my premieres and the same problem on both. Netflix plays okay but when I got to pause or anything it does not respond. Only way to to click on TiVo button or live TV. Hulu I gave up a long time ago. The video apps need a serious update. They are pretty much unusable. Currently I just use my Xbox to stream online content. It works perfectly.


----------



## Caesarv (Apr 5, 2008)

My wife requires closed captioning. We also watched "Orange is the New Black" but gave up after the 3rd or 4th hang up. She switched to streaming it on her laptop....and of course, it works great there.

This problem has been happening for months. We have complained before but have not got any reasonable response. Obviously Tivo does not know how to fix it.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

Completely agree with nooneuknow. I originally bought our TiVo when we cut the cable; we figured the built-in streaming would nicely supplement our OTA recordings. Then reality set in. We now use the TiVo exclusively as a DVR (at which task it excels) but we don't even try any of the streaming apps. Our Sony TV has Hulu and Netflix built in (with very poor interfaces, but heh, the streaming works well) and we also have both Roku 2 and WD TV Live boxes in other rooms - those devices are rock-solid at streaming, but they do nothing else. The dream of the 'one box' solution is nothing more than that. I think TiVo would be better off just concentrating on building the best-of-breed DVR and forget about all the rest, because they don't have the R&D, in-house skills, or hardware to compete with the streaming competition.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

abqdan said:


> Completely agree with nooneuknow. I originally bought our TiVo when we cut the cable; we figured the built-in streaming would nicely supplement our OTA recordings. Then reality set in. We now use the TiVo exclusively as a DVR (at which task it excels) but we don't even try any of the streaming apps. Our Sony TV has Hulu and Netflix built in (with very poor interfaces, but heh, the streaming works well) and we also have both Roku 2 and WD TV Live boxes in other rooms - those devices are rock-solid at streaming, but they do nothing else. The dream of the 'one box' solution is nothing more than that. I think TiVo would be better off just concentrating on building the best-of-breed DVR and forget about all the rest, because they don't have the R&D, in-house skills, or hardware to compete with the streaming competition.


AMEN TO THAT!!! :up::up::up:

Same here: Already have the RoKu 2 & WD TV Live products scenario here. I even have one of the Sony Bravia TVs with a BD player and apps built-in (but not called a "Smart TV"). Same experiences.

TiVo, IMHO, sucks the worst of every device when it comes to both Netflix and Hulu Plus. I'm sure others disagree. But, that's my OPINION.

However, I will concede that my WD TV Live products, old, and brand new, do experience the subtitle issue. It's STILL much faster, and easier, to get them un-froze, or back in sync, whereas trying to attain that on a TiVo Premiere just makes me so ANGRY, I give up, and may not watch the program/movie (or I switch inputs and use another device).


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for the info. same thing happened to me on Orange (great show). I resorted to booting up my Xbox to watch netflix instead.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm tired of the Netflix bug. It plays one episode and hangs. After a while the FF and pause stops working until the episode ends and hangs.

Should I put in a complaint about this with Tivo or are they really working on a fix already.


----------



## carverjc (Dec 9, 2007)

My solution is to pause and then un-pause about every 5 minutes. It's not ideal, but it works.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

hairyblue said:


> I'm tired of the Netflix bug. It plays one episode and hangs. After a while the FF and pause stops working until the episode ends and hangs.
> 
> Should I put in a complaint about this with Tivo or are they really working on a fix already.


If you don't file a complaint now, and it's not fixed in the next update, you lose your ability to tear them a new one by saying you reported it (now).

Even though they are generally not helpful, and may just blow you off, there will still be a record of you reporting the problem. Just make sure they actually provide you with an "incident number", and that it shows up on TiVo.com under "My Support". If they close the ticket, I suggest that you contact them back and demand "escalation", if the problem persists.

They are currently in the habit of closing support incidents as resolved, when all they did was not help you. This needs to stop. The only way to make that happen is many people being able to show this is their standard operating procedure...

Also, one CSR may deny the problem exists, another may say they are working on it, and yet another may try and say it's the first they've heard about it.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> If you don't file a complaint now, and it's not fixed in the next update, you lose your ability to tear them a new one by saying you reported it (now).
> 
> Even though they are generally not helpful, and may just blow you off, there will still be a record of you reporting the problem. Just make sure they actually provide you with an "incident number", and that it shows up on TiVo.com under "My Support". If they close the ticket, I suggest that you contact them back and demand "escalation", if the problem persists.
> 
> ...


I've been filing my issues online via a PM to Kaitlyn on the TiVo forums. She will reply back in 24-48 hours with the issue report number.

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11108063&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I responded to that support forum on Tivo and sent in a message ticket with the details.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> They are currently in the habit of closing support incidents as resolved, when all they did was not help you. This needs to stop. The only way to make that happen is many people being able to show this is their standard operating procedure...


I've noticed that as well. Over the past 8 months or so TiVo's support has gone from great to the usual excuses of "we know it's a problem, thanks for contacting us".

Call me crazy but considering that's a resolution is just nuts. God forbid they make a public statement to update their CUSTOMERS as to the status.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

DJQuad said:


> I've noticed that as well. Over the past 8 months or so TiVo's support has gone from great to the usual excuses of "we know it's a problem, thanks for contacting us".
> 
> Call me crazy but considering that's a resolution is just nuts. God forbid they make a public statement to update their CUSTOMERS as to the status.


Sadly, it's a positive that they even acknowledge a problem. It used to be that every person was told that they were the first and only to report it (thus making it out like an isolated incident, that wouldn't merit TiVo looking into). They had a habit of not acknowledging problems, until they had a fix for them.

Anyhow, I VERY strongly dislike being told that a CSR not being able to help me somehow equals "resolved", and a closed ticket... :down: :down: :down:


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

They wrote me back and said it was a known problem. They also asked that I give them the time, date, and episode I was watching when it hung up. I did and they are looking into it. They also added me to the list of a priority fix. So I'm happy. 

I wonder if they are monitoring my Netflix activity to see what's happening. Maybe I should watch more educational stuff on Netflix now. hehe


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Well, Tivo makes an EXCELLENT DVR, always has (bugs and all sometimes), but their Media Center features are clearly a half-baked addon to the systems perfect use. Recording TV.

I gave up long ago on the tivo apps

I use Tivo to record season passes and play back stuff with pytivo as a video library share.

I leave the apps to my Roku 2, which is dead on perfect and almost never goes down (I did say almost never).


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

philhu said:


> Well, Tivo makes an EXCELLENT DVR, always has (bugs and all sometimes), but their Media Center features are clearly a half-baked addon to the systems perfect use. Recording TV.
> 
> I gave up long ago on the tivo apps


I hope they learn from that. They made the "decision" to leave the integrity of their product to other companies like Netflix and Google. It's done nothing but hurt them and made them look like idiots.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Recently I, over the period of about a week, tuned in to 'Orange is the New Black' and noticed this too. 

I hadn't watched anything on Netflix since the most recent Tivo update, so this was new to me - no ability to pause. Sometimes it wouldn't FF, but sometimes it would. weird. Also, sometimes after an episode finished it got stuck and didn't take me to the Netflix screen. One time I couldn't do anything from my remote except to turn the tv off completely and turn it back on and start over getting into Netflix, but the rest of the times it happened I was able to hit the Tivo or Live TV button and then just get back in to Netflix. This is frustrating, as it's so damn slow to get going. 

It's also kind of slower than before. But one thing I noticed on the positive side - Before when I started on a show or movie, for a few to several minutes, it would be kind of mushy and pixely. Then it would straighten out and the reception was perfectly good for the rest of the show unless I paused, rw, or ff, at which point I always had the bad reception for a few minutes again. Now, and all the way through watching OITNB over several days, I didn't have that at all.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

I know it's a pain and it shouldn't take months to fix this, but please do report any instance of this to TiVo via chat at http://support.tivo.com.


----------



## Bill Roberts (Aug 6, 2012)

I reported it, but I doubt it will influence TiVo support.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Bill Roberts said:


> I reported it, but I doubt it will influence TiVo support.


I contacted them 2 days ago asking about the status. They claimed that they didn't have enough reports. I pointed out this thread and they said it wasn't enough to justify that there's a "problem" they should address.

Way to go TiVo.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Aug 3, 2010)

Over at forums.tivo.com, there seems to be acknowledgement that the problem exists and resolution is a high priority. See post #53 from tivosupport_kaitlyn on 8/22, quoted below:

TiVo Customers,

We are diligently working to find a resolution for this Netflix issue with our engineers, and those of Netflix. We do apologize for the inconvenience and appreciate your patience and understanding. Finding a resolution for this Netflix issue is an incredibly high priority and something we are working very hard to achieve. We'd appreciate any assistance you can supply, especially sending a Private Message to one of the following TiVo Support Agents, in order to get your TiVo added to the investigation, and so we are able to communicate a resolution with you when it becomes available.

tivosupport_kristina

tivosupport_kaitlyn

Thank you,

Kaitlyn


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

doubt it'll ever get fixed since the new Netflix piece is implemented on the Roamio.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

DJQuad said:


> I contacted them 2 days ago asking about the status. They claimed that they didn't have enough reports. I pointed out this thread and they said it wasn't enough to justify that there's a "problem" they should address.
> 
> Way to go TiVo.


Well if more people reported it to TiVo instead of just on here this wouldn't be the case....


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JWhites said:


> Well if more people reported it to TiVo instead of just on here this wouldn't be the case....


+1 :up:


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

JWhites said:


> Well if more people reported it to TiVo instead of just on here this wouldn't be the case....


Exactly. If nobody complains to TiVo, TiVo doesn't know how many of us want this broken app fixed.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

That goes for all the other issues with the 20.3.1 update, like my truncated program data in the info bar.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Aug 3, 2010)

Following up with a somewhat less hopeful observation.

The response I got from Tivosupport_Kaitlyn when I provided my service ID and account information was this:



tivosupport_kaitlyn said:


> dodgedeboulet, we've added your incident to our investigation. We do apologize for the inconvenience of this issue. We are working diligently to find a resolution and appreciate your patience while we work to resolve this issue. Your reference number for this issue: XXXXXX-XXXXXX
> 
> If the issue happens again, could you supply the time in PST and the title of the show the issue occurs on?
> 
> ...


The discouraging thing is that this problem takes only 30 minutes or so to reproduce on an awful lot of Premieres, and I find it hard to believe that they can't reproduce it themselves. I can certainly provide the information requested when it occurs, but I'm mystified as to why they can't experience it directly.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JWhites said:


> That goes for all the other issues with the 20.3.1 update, like my truncated program data in the info bar.


+1 :up:


----------



## Lorcane (Feb 11, 2008)

Netflix is doing the same thing as the person you started this article. I just filled out the email support at Tivo. Maybe my request for help will be the 1 that pushes this issue over into the serious issue category.


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm watching Netflix on Roamio, works great. Why can't they port that software over to Premiere?


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Netflix worked correctly yesterday (albeit with the normal Premiere sluggishness) for the first time since the 20.3.1 update. It paused and restarted correctly during the stream (after the typical 1-2 second Premiere delay), and it responded to my stop command and the end of the stream and properly took me back to the Netflix menu where I could rate the movie and remove it from my queue. 

Did I just get lucky or is it possible they've pushed out a fix?


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

You got lucky. It's periodic. It happened to me 3 times today out of about 15 videos. 1 of those times required a TiVo restart to fix it.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

JasonD said:


> I'm watching Netflix on Roamio, works great. Why can't they port that software over to Premiere?


Because their new business plan is focused solely on their latest product. It happens every time. When S3 was released, they stopped improving S2. When S4 was released, they stopped improving S3. And so on..


----------



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

I contacted Netflix support to register my complaint regarding this issue.

Here is there response, looks promising:

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with your Netflix concerns.

I certainly apologize over this inconvenience. We are aware of this issue with the Netflix app on the Premiere boxes and working to resolve it. We should hopefully have a fix for this here soon.

Please continue to use reference number for further contact regarding this request. In order to respond to this email, please log into your account at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,
James

TiVo Customer Support Representative


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

scn101 said:


> I certainly apologize over this inconvenience. We are aware of this issue with the Netflix app on the Premiere boxes and working to resolve it. We should hopefully have a fix for this here soon.


They are trained to say stuff like that. They've been saying hopefully "soon" for over 3 months.


----------



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

DJQuad said:


> They are trained to say stuff like that. They've been saying hopefully "soon" for over 3 months.


I hear you but we need to keep the pressure on. I left DISH because I thought having an all in one DVR (Netflix plus DVR) would be nice. And it was until this issue surfaced. I still have the dish mounted so one phone call and I can have the DISH and Roku setup back in action again in less than 30 minutes. I will do that if they can't fix this because this issue is very annoying.

I encourage more Tivo users to submit repair requests to get this issue resolved.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I've had ugly and frustrating problems with my Elite similar to those of others when running Netflix. The Elite is in in our family room, connected to a large screen TV and to the Comcast gateway via MOCA. To see if it might help, I selected from the Elite the link to my XL which is in our bedroom and ethernet wired to the gateway. I then selected the XL's Netflix to see what might happen and, to my surprise, perhaps 90% of my problems went away. Those of you with a problem and a similar configuration might want to give this a try. Note that my gateway is just a router, cable modem and telephone line adapter packaged in one box so connections to a standard router should work also.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

DJQuad said:


> I know it's a pain and it shouldn't take months to fix this, but please do report any instance of this to TiVo via chat at http://support.tivo.com.


.... I'd spend more time with Tivo Support then I get to sleep. For me it happens over 75% of the time ..... Once it starts during the day, figure it wouldn't start working again to the next day.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Does any one know of a device (ruku etc.) that has a Netflix app similar to the Mini/P5that actually works. I have 1 more hdmi port on the TV and tired of waiting for an app that works?????


----------



## Caesarv (Apr 5, 2008)

My wife absolutely needs closed captioning. We bought the premier with the hopes of streaming Netflix. Unfortunately it keeps crashing when streaming and the closed captioning only works for about 5-10 minutes at a time before freezing. Months of complaints have gotten us nowhere. We always hear that they are working on this...yeah right.

One person suggested that the lockups are due to underpowered hardware, but this is just speculation. Since they can't seem to fix this in firmware, I was wondering if I could return this unit for a working replacement? I bought my TiVo from Weaknees. Maybe if I threaten to return it they will pressure Tivo into fixing this...it is still under warranty.

Do you think this will fly?


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Caesarv said:


> My wife absolutely needs closed captioning. We bought the premier with the hopes of streaming Netflix. Unfortunately it keeps crashing when streaming and the closed captioning only works for about 5-10 minutes at a time before freezing. Months of complaints have gotten us nowhere. We always hear that they are working on this...yeah right.


Just a quick suggestion, although it's not the most ideal.

Someone else mentioned a workaround. Not sure if it was on this thread or another one. By pausing the stream occasionally, the Netflix problem can be avoided. I worked it out to about every 8 minutes. I even set a timer that beeped to remind me.

As I said, it's not the most ideal, but it works until they fix it... if they fix it.. 

I am now usuing the Roamio and thankfully that works great (so far).


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

TiVo closed my support request on 9/16 and didn't even tell me they closed it. The status is "completed". I have a Roamio now and this problem doesn't exist on that platform (I'm seeing a different issue that only a few others are seeing on the Roamio), but I'm left wondering now whether they fixed it and will be rolling out that fix with the fall update or if they just shrugged and don't plan to fix it at all.


----------



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

bbrown9 said:


> TiVo closed my support request on 9/16 and didn't even tell me they closed it. The status is "completed". I have a Roamio now and this problem doesn't exist on that platform (I'm seeing a different issue that only a few others are seeing on the Roamio), but I'm left wondering now whether they fixed it and will be rolling out that fix with the fall update or if they just shrugged and don't plan to fix it at all.


They marked my support request as resolved too. When I contacted Tivo support by chat to ask why they marked it as resolved when the issue still regularly occurs they said that is their policy.

Bottom line, it is not fixed and I'm really starting to think it never will. I'm investigating alternatives to Tivo like Aureo.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

scn101 said:


> They marked my support request as resolved too. When I contacted Tivo support by chat to ask why they marked it as resolved when the issue still regularly occurs they said that is their policy.
> 
> Bottom line, it is not fixed and I'm really starting to think it never will. I'm investigating alternatives to Tivo like Aureo.


Their policy? To mark it as resolved when it's clearly not?

If my company did that as a matter of policy we wouldn't be in business very long.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

scn101 said:


> They marked my support request as resolved too. When I contacted Tivo support by chat to ask why they marked it as resolved when the issue still regularly occurs they said that is their policy.


Another instance of why TiVo's support has gotten drastically worse over the past 6 months or so. I hope you asked what the hell kind of worthless and pointless policy is that.

Pissing off loyal customers isn't a wise business plan.


----------



## swips88 (Jul 23, 2013)

We suffer with TIVO also.
I have a PREMIER that is very problematic. Often we have to re-boot to access network.

Regarding this thread however we also seem to have the same black screen at end of a Netflix movie or show. Only way to get back to Netflix is to use TIVO button and then re-enter Netflix application then find your show then find your episode. Takes too long! I'd say 3 out 4 times it behaves this way.

Overall the Tivo seems to be very old technology / hardware. We have a two year old Smart TV that has a much better Netflix interface than this stupid one year old Tivo.

And our 4 year old Roku is leaps and bounds ahead of TiVo for streaming! It never crashes and even when using it wireless it works better than Tivo with a wired connection!

Would not buy another TIVO unless they gave it to me to try first.
Overall a waste of money and monthly service fees.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

well to be fair, this is a cable DVR, not an all in one media stream box. They've added some things through the years, but it's still not the focus.


----------



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

I called TiVo to cancel my account, I was so tired of the Netflix issues.

They asked if I'd try two things, so I did as I really do like TiVo, just not the issues, and so far the Netflix issue hasn't returned.

1. Disconnect your Premiere from Netflix in the settings. Then reconnect to Netflix by launching Netflix. You'll have to reenter your Netflix password when you relaunch Netflix. This fixed the issue, at least for the last three movies.

2. They pushed a firmware upgrade to me, taking my Premiere from 20.3.1 to 20.3.7, or something close to that, that they tell me should help.


----------



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

scn101 said:


> I called TiVo to cancel my account, I was so tired of the Netflix issues.
> 
> They asked if I'd try two things, so I did as I really do like TiVo, just not the issues, and so far the Netflix issue hasn't returned.
> 
> ...


Forget the above, Netflix locked up again today (no pause, etc., just keeps streaming).


----------



## SuperGonz (Jan 14, 2013)

DJQuad said:


> Exactly. If nobody complains to TiVo, TiVo doesn't know how many of us want this broken app fixed.


If TIVO had an easier way to report issues, we'd not need this community ***** session. Click on the support page & you get tons of canned crap. It reminds me of the phone system...press 1 for xx, press 2 for xy...screw that, answer the damned phone & take care of the problem.

I'm about to the end of my first year with TIVO & will, quite likely, give it up. The FioS box I had was superior, except for the option to expand HDD space. There is nothing TIVO does better than the Motorola QIP 6416-2.

I just quit using TIVO for apps. It wasn't worth the headache


----------



## tewill (Jan 30, 2013)

Prior to this most recent fall update, Kaitlyn in TiVo Support led me to believe that the fall update would fix this issue with Netflix. I contacted her once I saw it did not, and she said:

"We are still deligintely working on resolving this issue with you. We apologize for the inconvenience and appreciate your patience."

The optimist in me wants to take that to mean they actually are still working to fix this issue.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

tewill said:


> Prior to this most recent fall update, Kaitlyn in TiVo Support led me to believe that the fall update would fix this issue with Netflix. I contacted her once I saw it did not, and she said:
> 
> "We are still deligintely working on resolving this issue with you. We apologize for the inconvenience and appreciate your patience."
> 
> The optimist in me wants to take that to mean they actually are still working to fix this issue.


Is that really how she spelled diligently? 

Anyway, the response made me think of the attendant at the Jiffy Park lot in Seinfeld:

"We ask that you please bear with us."

"That is all hearsay."

"What can I tell you? Take it up with Consumer Affairs."


----------



## mrboudin (Dec 21, 2013)

New to the forums, but have used Tivo's for a long time. 

When I pause a Netflix movie, walk a way for a while and come back, I sometimes can't seem to un-pause. The only way to restart the movie is to click the Tivo button and launch Netflix again. 

I've noticed this happens only when Netflix is paused and the Tivo starts recording something in the background. Seems like a software bug to me.

Has anyone else experienced this? Software is 20.3.7.1a. 

Thanks,
-Greg


----------

